# Pixie Grape



## northhill (Sep 30, 2013)

So I just happened upon this publication by Cornell:

http://grapesandwine.cals.cornell.e....cfm?csModule=security/getfile&PageID=1064410

Does anyone know where to get these? I've always wanted a vine I could grow in my window!

No, but really, this would make grape breeding a lot quicker. I've only found this website that distributes them, and they're out of stock. Even if someone could provide a source of seeds would be greatly appreciated. I want that gene!


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very Cool.


----------

